# Fisherman's Island Reds Report



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

A pictures worth a thousand words so I'll let the images do the talking. 





































Mad adventure on the high seas. 

Ric


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's impressive! Nuts, but impressive.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Nice work there fella's!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

man that looks liek it was a blast


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You guys rock, can't wait to make that trip with you. Let me know when the next trip is planned.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

I went out with them & believe me those fish took a lot of work.Most impressive! Have a whole new perspective on Kayak fishin'. We started at 9am,didnt get in until 10 pm.They must have paddled 20 miles.The Seapuppy was clean out of gas.Not to mention the 65# Rays that drugg us all over the place
great job Kevin & Ric
Pup


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You need to hook one and train em to drag you to where you want to go and cut the paddling time


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice reward for the efforts......thx for the pix...the R


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

saweeeeet!


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Ric, when I grow up, I want to catch fish like you and Kevin.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i want in on that!

RIC CALL ME I GOTTA TALK TO YOU ABOUT SOMETHIN


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*nice work fellas*

give us some details please--lures etc..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Otter said:


> give us some details please--lures etc..


if it was like last years trip.....bait was peelers and bunker on 8-10/0 circles.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Sorry, I was crazy busy Sunday morning and didn't have time to put the report up on P&S - only posted shots. Then I was honored to be part of a Sea Puppy narrative. Here's the report: Kevin, Joe, Calvin, Bruce (seapuppy) and I arrived to the launch at a comfortable 9 in the morning. Rode the top of the outgoing 4 miles to the shoals. Pulled up on the bar and checked to get a lay of the land. Found a pretty shoal with 7 foot water butting up against breaking waves. Set up shop. Paddle up to the breakers, cast into the wash, then drift out. Kevin chose to anchor at the edge of the white water and he catches two blacks 28 and 32 and a halfdozen rays. Pulled back at lowtide and did some beachcombing then returned to the shoal on the flood. A few more critters. Everyone but Kevin, Seapuppy and I gave up and left. Then, right before dark, Kevin gets a 32. Then I get a 33.5. Then Kevin boats the fish of the day (and his life) a fat 43-inch red. All fish caught on half a fresh peeler on an 8/0 Gami fished off a Carolina rig or fishfinder sleeve. Key seems to be the flood tide just before dark. Sun was down and moon hadn't risen when we made the paddle back across the shoals. Hairy! We had to navigate by the sound of approaching breakers to pick our way through the white water. Then, we only had the full moon to find the creek that leads back to the launch. Even Seapuppy was freaked. Actually, the whole thing went down just like we planned - except I expected the moon to be up for the paddle through the shoals. We've done this a several times and we're figuring some stuff out. Still have a lot to figure out though - like how to find those 50s that are swimming around the shoals! Great day on the water, great folks, crazy ass paddling, and,of course, the fish! 

Call for details: 
Ric 
757-289-5136


----------

